# Lest We Forget



## Reen (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 9, 2013)

We won't Reen, but thanks for the reminder.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 9, 2013)

_*LEST WE FORGET *_


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 9, 2013)

[h=1]In Flanders Fields[/h]        
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



by John McCrae, May 1915

In Flanders fields the poppies blow
        Between the crosses, row on row,
        That mark our place; and in the sky
        The larks, still bravely singing, fly
        Scarce heard amid the guns below.

We are the Dead. Short days ago
        We lived, felt dawn, saw sunset glow,
        Loved and were loved, and now we lie
        In Flanders fields.

Take up our quarrel with the foe:
        To you from failing hands we throw
        The torch; be yours to hold it high.
        If ye break faith with us who die
        We shall not sleep, though poppies grow
        In Flanders fields.

The foe we must fight is war itself.
Only when we make peace do we truly keep faith with the fallen.

Lest we forget.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 9, 2013)

My Dad and his brave comrades. God bless them all. Dad is the man with walker.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 9, 2013)

*Veteran's Day - November 11, 2013*

*Remembrance and Thanks to All Who Have Served and Sacrificed, Past and Present...

***​


----------



## That Guy (Nov 10, 2013)




----------



## TICA (Nov 11, 2013)

Worth watching - Lest we forget....

http://www.takeapittanceoftime.org/


----------



## TICA (Nov 11, 2013)

That is so sad...


----------



## Ozarkgal (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## That Guy (Nov 11, 2013)

TICA said:


> Worth watching - Lest we forget....
> 
> http://www.takeapittanceoftime.org/



Very powerful.  Thanks for posting that.


----------



## That Guy (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## Katybug (Nov 11, 2013)

dbeyat45 said:


>




This made tears...and I wish I had seen this before bitchin' about my day on another thread.  Sure gets things in prospective. BLESS OUR TROOPS AND THEIR FAMILIES.


----------



## Katybug (Nov 11, 2013)

That Guy said:


>



Heartbreaking.....


----------



## Katybug (Nov 11, 2013)

Pappy said:


> My Dad and his brave comrades. God bless them all. Dad is the man with walker.



What a great picture, Pappy, warms my heart, and there can't be enough blessings heaped on them...and to the families who sacrifice, worry themselves crazy while they're away, and hold/held the fort down. I am forever grateful.  We are here because of these men/women and I am sloppy sentimental over pix like this and all the others posted in this thread.  I have never looked at them and be able to hold back tears.


----------

